# foreskin lengths



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but I am not a penis expert.







My 2 year old son is intact and has (what seems to me) to be a very long foreskin. Do foreskins vary in length and do they get shorter with maturity? My DH is circ'd so he has no clue.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Foreskin length is like anything else on the human body, everyone is different. It may or may not appear shorter as he grows it is impossible to say. But whatever it does it will be perfect for his body
















to the board

The only way to learn is to ask


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

what she said!

as well as penis length and width, the foreskin is different in all guys. (from a mama with 2 intact little guys)

hth!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

There is lots of variation, even within families. My oldest has a very short tight foreskin, my middle son's is long and retractile, my youngest's is loose but somewhere between the other two in length.
My husband has no clue either because he is also circ'd.







:


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

Good answers so far. The only thing I can add is that both my sons, when they were younger than 15 years of age, had significant overhang, so their foreskins looked quite long. Now that they are teenagers, they like their privacy, so I do not know if that has changed.

There are many resources on the internet to view adult penises, and if you do you will find a lot of variation, both flaccid and erect.

Regards


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is a series of pictures showing the range of foreskin coverage. C1-C4 show circumcised men in various stages of foreskin restoration, C5-C10 show various ranges of intact foreskin length, from short foreskin to very long foreskin.

Warning: photos of adult penises, in flaccid and erect state.
http://www.newforeskin.biz/CI/CIchart.htm

Gillian


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Foreskin lengths do vary. In children, there is often a significant amount extending beyond the tip of the penis in a nipple like appearance. When these children mature, most of them will have a foreskin that barely go past the tip when flaccid.

That said, there are also some that have just barely enough to cover the glans as children. In one area of Korea, there seems to be an inherited factor with most of the men in that area having a partially exposed glans all the time. Obviously, there is a wide range of normal.

Frank


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My eldest is 10 1/2 and has always had a foreskin that "just" covers the end of his glans (no overhang to speak of). My youngest is 6 1/2 and has a longer, pointier overhang that closes up on the end. (His brother's always seemd to be open often.) Their twin cousins' have overhangs that are very pointy with small openings but not very longl they have been fully retractable since age 3 or so, while my youngest is about half way and my eldest is still about 90% - since he was still in diapers!

I could go on with examples but the point is that even within family members, there is a big variety- all shapes and sizes. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knucklehead* 
I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but I am not a penis expert.







My 2 year old son is intact and has (what seems to me) to be a very long foreskin. Do foreskins vary in length and do they get shorter with maturity? My DH is circ'd so he has no clue.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

My son had significant overhang as an infant but now he's "grown" into it and it just barely covers the glans.


----------

